# Home made bandsaw: nice winter project perhaps



## Carlow52 (9 Sep 2010)

http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/homemade.html


----------



## sparkymarky (23 Sep 2010)

upload any updates on the build please, i have also been looking at the site and will be starting my own bandsaw project soon. have you checked out any of the american horizontal bandsaw mills using car wheels? try this for size no gaurds or any thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3pv_Rh2 ... re=related.
mark


----------



## bench_monkey (10 Oct 2010)

I'm sure Health&Safety would let that slide over here


----------



## adidat (23 Oct 2010)

in reference to that youtube video, the operators head is inches away from that pulley rotating at some speed. mad!!


----------



## Tony Spear (3 Nov 2010)

I'm sure that a year or two ago, somebody started a thread on here about building his own bandsaw mill, but it seemed to just fade away.

I can't be bothered to search for it as the search facility on this site is such c**p that it could take days to find!


----------



## Alf (3 Nov 2010)

D'you mean this thread, Tony? (A Google search with site:ukworkshop.co.uk/forums in the search parameters beats the search on here hands down)


----------



## sawshack (1 Jan 2011)

hi all new here i have made 3 sawmills in the past 3 years theres a lot of work in making them but the rewards can be overwhelming 

my first saw here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIBRk4j2ax4

my second saw here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-WA5jdJ ... er&list=UL

my current project here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPUCakCu ... er&list=UL

i must be nuts haha

ric


----------



## Mcluma (1 Jan 2011)

I have the same engine in my dumper


----------



## jorgoz (7 Jan 2011)

I'm looking into this. What would be a good source for a single phase motor (induction), about 2 hp ?


----------

